# Windows 10 audio problems



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

Not sure is I'm in the right place but...

Ok guys, got a strange one here. I'll lay it out as best I can. My computer is running an Asus P5KPL motherboard with an Intel quad core CPU at 2.5ghz, w/ 4 gb of DDR2 memory and a 500 gb sata drive. The OS is Windows 10, 64 bit. The onboard audio is Realtek AC97. I have the most current driver ver 2.79 64 bit for the Realtek audio. Also speakers are Creative Labs 5.1. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twice with no effect. What's going on is any and I do mean any wether it's cd audio, dvd movie or mp3...I get the music track with no problem but the voice is almost non-exsistant. Listening real close you can hear it way in the background. I have checked most of the settings, karaoke is turned off. I'm not sure which way to go at this point. I know in my heart that I'm missing something. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> My computer is running an Asus P5KPL motherboard with an Intel quad core CPU at 2.5ghz, w/ 4 gb of DDR2 memory and a 500 gb sata drive. The OS is Windows 10, 64 bit. The onboard audio is Realtek AC97.


ASUS P5KPL motherboard
Your main problem is with running Windows 10 64-bit with hardware that's several years old and not designed to run it.
That motherboard was designed to run Windows XP and Windows Vista.

According to its specs, it has Realtek ALC662 high definition audio and not Realtek AC'97 audio.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

flavallee said:


> ASUS P5KPL motherboard
> Your main problem is with running Windows 10 64-bit with hardware that's several years old and not designed to run it.
> That motherboard was designed to run Windows XP and Windows Vista.
> 
> ...


No my main problem is people not reading the post. The machine was running flawlessly on 64 bit Windows 7. And if the hardware isn't good on 10 then why does it pass the compatability test? And to add something I forgot. I had 32 bit OS on the computer first 7 & 10. And it all worked great. As far as the driver goes it's what Win 7 and Realtek told me to use. I will persue that. But in all reality, if all you can say is that I shouldn't be running a certain OS on my computer than you're of no help to me.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Ok guys, got a strange one here. I'll lay it out as best I can. My computer is running an Asus P5KPL motherboard with an Intel quad core CPU at 2.5ghz, w/ 4 gb of DDR2 memory and a 500 gb sata drive. *The OS is Windows 10, 64 bit.* The onboard audio is Realtek AC97. I have the most current driver ver 2.79 64 bit for the Realtek audio. Also speakers are Creative Labs 5.1. I have uninstalled and reinstalled the drivers twice with no effect. What's going on is any and I do mean any wether it's cd audio, dvd movie or mp3...I get the music track with no problem but the voice is almost non-exsistant. Listening real close you can hear it way in the background. I have checked most of the settings, karaoke is turned off. I'm not sure which way to go at this point. I know in my heart that I'm missing something. Anyone got any ideas?


I read your entire originally post very carefully.
Where in it does it say that your computer is running Windows 7 and is running it flawlessly?
It says your computer is running Windows 10 64-bit.

Since the motherboard is designed for Windows XP and Windows Vista, it should support and run Windows 7 fine.
Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 is another story.


> And if the hardware isn't good on 10 then why does it pass the compatability test?


Just because Microsoft says it passed the compatibility tests, that doesn't mean it's compatible with Windows 10.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

flavallee is correct: Here is the ASUS driver download site for your motherboard. It does not have any Windows 10 drivers, hardly any Windows 8 ones either.

http://www.asus.com/support/Download/1/22/45/11/40/

Just because a product can pass the compatibility test, does not mean it is actually compatible. While there are things that will run you can and typically do experience issues.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're using 2007 - 2008 hardware technology, so it's "hit or miss/trial and error" with driver support when using the newest operating systems.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

flavallee said:


> I read your entire originally post very carefully.
> Where in it does it say that your computer is running Windows 7 and is running it flawlessly?
> It says your computer is running Windows 10 64-bit.
> 
> ...


excuse me but how do you think it got to 10? Free Win 10 is an upgrade which means Win 7 has to be installed before you can upgrade to 10


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

drmiller. As flavallee's post says, it should support and run Windows 7 fine. He also said Windows 8.1 or Windows 10 is another story.


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

keltic1der said:


> flavallee is correct: Here is the ASUS driver download site for your motherboard. It does not have any Windows 10 drivers, hardly any Windows 8 ones either.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/support/Download/1/22/45/11/40/
> 
> Just because a product can pass the compatibility test, does not mean it is actually compatible. While there are things that will run you can and typically do experience issues.


I wouldn't go to Asus anymore for much of anything. Usually straight to the chipset mfg. Case in point, Asus doesn't support the AC97 chipset in Win 10, however Realtek does.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I'm not a mind-reader.
I'll leave you with Donald.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

You asked for help, multiple people have given you answers. It seems like you want to argue about it, because you don't like the answers.
Then if you think we are wrong, you should be able to resolve your issue.


----------



## drmiler (May 1, 2007)

keltic1der said:


> You asked for help, multiple people have given you answers. It seems like you want to argue about it, because you don't like the answers.
> Then if you think we are wrong, you should be able to resolve your issue.


Lets be honest here you are the only one that actually offered help. Flavallee offered no help just comments about my system running Win 10. So here's the answer

I've done some digging on my own. Again to be honest 9/10ths of this problem is ALL my doing. I say 9/10ths because even though it was wrong it still was working 100% in Win 7. When I first installed the MB I never read the manual (who's surprised on that?) first install was XP and it said onboard sound was Realtek AC97. So I never questioned it, I just installed the AC97 drivers and called it good. There were hiccups along the way but I was able to straighten it out. Win 7 same thing, everything worked. Cut to Win 10. MAJOR problems all around. Problems with work arounds, all-in-all a big mess. Finally did what I should have done first....RTFM! Come to find out the MB does not have AC97 audio it has ALC662 audio. No wonder there were problems! And Realtek didn't do Win 10 drivers for the 662. So what I'm going to do is bite the bullet and buy a Sound Blaster PCIe card that supports Win 10 64 bit and then do a "clean" install of 10. It's a pain in the butt, but it needs to be done.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

flavallee said:


> According to its specs, it has Realtek ALC662 high definition audio and not Realtek AC'97 audio.





drmiler said:


> Come to find out the MB does not have AC97 audio it has ALC662 audio


 didn't flavallee tell u that in post # 2 ????????


----------

